# Autocad 2006/XP64



## nicholask (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi to all
I have currently installed *XP-64 * on our new PC's and find I cannot get *Autocad 2006 or Autodesk Viz * to install, any ideas?


----------



## igyboss (Nov 5, 2005)

I have had the same problem and so far I have read that you can install .net 2.0 beta, what ever that is. I have been able to install my acad 2006 on xp64 by finding the file acad.msi and double clicking it. However, I am having problems registering the software online and I intend to call autocad Monday to register the software. 

As a side note, I am upgrading from 2002 to 2006 and my acad 2002 had no problems installing running on xp64. If you know what .net 2.0 is let me know. I posted a similar question on the autodesk discussion page.


----------



## ChaosMachine (Oct 31, 2005)

.NET 2 is Microsoft's NET Frame platform. It's been used if you want to have the ability to work with programs that use the .NET (like AutoCAD). To downloaded goto http://msdn.microsoft.com/netframew...ET Framework 2.0 Beta SDK and Redistributable and hopfully the link to .NET 2 is now working. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## nicholask (Oct 31, 2005)

*XP64 Dot Net2*

Thanks to all for putting me on right path
Dot Net framework allows internet based developments (such as Acad 2006) to run - something to do with the change in the Autodesk coding-
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/ has the NetFx64 fix 52Meg


----------



## igyboss (Nov 5, 2005)

I will download .net 2.0 thanks for the help. Just to let anyone know, I was finally able to get my authorization code and still had some program parts missing but, I was able to individually execute each setup.exe and successfully load the rest of the software. At this point it seems to be running OK. However, I need to really check it out with some of my more difficult drawings. Thanks again.


----------

